# kernel panic

## hunky

I have a kernel panic problem on gentoo-sources-3.4.4 or 3.5.2. I do not have it on kernel 3.3.5. I've built the newer kernels using make oldconfig.

My system is ~amd64, ASUS board with AMD graphics. I've put the config here:

config

and an image (not greatest resolution) of the kernel panic message here:

kernel panic

A couple things that pop out to me:

```
unable to handle paging request at [hex address]

oops: PREEMPT SMP

Swapper/5 Tainted: G

```

 and some linked modules.

I had been using this with some audio creation software and may have enabled some real-time stuff... though no idea if that is relevant.

Happy to try and supply more info if anyone wants to lend a hand.

cheers, Jim

----------

## eccerr0r

There are a couple of things that stick out...

1. This looks like a hypervisor machine (using Virtualbox)... Are you using a VM at the time of the failure?

2. The oops looks like it has something to do with USB, specifically USB3.  Are you using those at the time of the failure?

Can you replicate without USB or using the virtual machines?  Just trying to narrow things down, it may well be these two things are indeed the problem and may point to a kernel issue...

----------

## hunky

Many thanks for your help,

Although I do have virtualbox installed, it is not running at the time of failure, or also when it is running I still get the panic. I've got ~amd64 gentoo installed and running as the main box, and use virtualbox occasionally for a windowsXP machine. So the modules are probably always loaded.

The motherboard has USB3 and I do have a USB3 device plugged in - a card reader that is indispensable for getting large raw files off camera. I'll try it without that plugged in.. could be an issue all right.

I'll get back to you after confirming whether or not that card reader is the problem.

cheers, JD

----------

## hunky

Unplugged the USB3 card reader and have gone all afternoon without a kernel panic but it was always unexpected.. though the last couple have been within a couple hours of each other. So about 15 minutes ago I plugged it back in.. so far no kernel panic. I checked dmesg to see what was going on with it (plus a little more off the top):

```
y

[   18.635409] vboxguest: VirtualBox Guest PCI device not found.

[   18.640265] vboxguest: VirtualBox Guest PCI device not found.

[   45.944172] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   46.389153] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[  499.688017] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reused qh ffff880212feca00 schedule

[  499.688022] usb 1-5: link qh16-0001/ffff880212feca00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[  499.688074] usb 1-5: unlink qh16-0001/ffff880212feca00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[  500.271833] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reused qh ffff880212feca00 schedule

[  500.271839] usb 1-5: link qh16-0001/ffff880212feca00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[  500.271886] usb 1-5: unlink qh16-0001/ffff880212feca00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[  500.374997] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reused qh ffff880212feca00 schedule

[  500.375003] usb 1-5: link qh16-0001/ffff880212feca00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[  500.375021] usb 1-5: unlink qh16-0001/ffff880212feca00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[  500.817480] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reused qh ffff880212feca00 schedule

[  500.817485] usb 1-5: link qh16-0001/ffff880212feca00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[  500.817532] usb 1-5: unlink qh16-0001/ffff880212feca00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[  500.870347] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reused qh ffff880212feca00 schedule

[  500.870352] usb 1-5: link qh16-0001/ffff880212feca00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[  500.870398] usb 1-5: unlink qh16-0001/ffff880212feca00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[25542.945009] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reused qh ffff880212feca00 schedule

[25542.945015] usb 1-5: link qh16-0001/ffff880212feca00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[25542.945033] usb 1-5: unlink qh16-0001/ffff880212feca00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[25543.011682] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reused qh ffff880212feca00 schedule

[25543.011687] usb 1-5: link qh16-0001/ffff880212feca00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[25543.011734] usb 1-5: unlink qh16-0001/ffff880212feca00 start 2 [1/0 us]

[25924.952314] usb usb9: usb wakeup-resume

[25924.952320] usb usb9: usb auto-resume

[25924.962502] hub 9-0:1.0: hub_resume

[25924.962513] hub 9-0:1.0: port 2: status 0203 change 0001

[25925.063355] hub 9-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0004 evt 0000

[25925.063368] hub 9-0:1.0: port 2, status 0203, change 0000, 5.0 Gb/s

[25925.165528] usb 9-2: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[25925.178245] usb 9-2: Parent hub missing LPM exit latency info.  Power management will be impacted.

[25925.179498] usb 9-2: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[25925.179501] usb 9-2: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[25925.179990] usb 9-2: default language 0x0409

[25925.181491] usb 9-2: udev 2, busnum 9, minor = 1025

[25925.181494] usb 9-2: New USB device found, idVendor=8564, idProduct=4000

[25925.181496] usb 9-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=4, SerialNumber=5

[25925.181498] usb 9-2: Product: GL3220      

[25925.181500] usb 9-2: Manufacturer: Genesys 

[25925.181501] usb 9-2: SerialNumber: 000000059

[25925.181615] usb 9-2: usb_probe_device

[25925.181618] usb 9-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[25925.181878] usb 9-2: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[25925.182231] usb 9-2: adding 9-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[25925.182280] usb-storage 9-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[25925.182285] usb-storage 9-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[25925.182364] scsi8 : usb-storage 9-2:1.0

[25926.182668] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  STORAGE DEVICE   TS08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[25926.182937] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[25926.183906] scsi 8:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  STORAGE DEVICE   TS08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[25926.184061] sd 8:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[25926.185742] scsi 8:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  STORAGE DEVICE   TS08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[25926.185976] sd 8:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[25926.186545] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[25926.187310] sd 8:0:0:1: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[25926.192919] sd 8:0:0:2: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

[25932.330603] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: ERROR Transfer event TRB DMA ptr not part of current TD

[25963.046923] usb 9-2: reset SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[25963.059189] usb 9-2: Parent hub missing LPM exit latency info.  Power management will be impacted.

[25963.060359] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep ffff88014c798000

[25963.060363] xhci_hcd 0000:02:00.0: xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep ffff88014c798040

[25963.060618] usb 9-2: Successful Endpoint Configure command

```

going to bed now but will see if there was a panic when I wake up. I'll try to get a better camera shot of it next time as well and post that.

cheers, JD

----------

## roarinelk

Try the latest -git kernel and report the oops to linux-usb@vger.kernel.org if it appears again.

To me it looks like you might have one of those "special" xhci controllers which don't implement

the spec to the letter and a workaround in the driver might be necessary (for instance MSI is

usually broken on most xhci controllers).

----------

## hunky

Thanks for the suggestion, roarinelk,

I've installed the latest -git kernel and will boot to it - see what happens. I checked the linux-usb site and looks like you can enable XHCI debugging in the kernel.. suppose I could find that info under /var/log somewhere..? I may first try it without that turned on.

Haven't had a panic yet today though, so that doesn't make it easy to fix.

cheers, Jim

----------

